# Koi-Kauf



## MadDog (14. Mai 2010)

Hallo liebe Gartenteichfreunde,

ich bin neu hier und habe meinen alten Gartenteich vernichtet. Ich baue momentan an einen neuen Teich. Mein Teich ist ca. 8 x 3 m und im vorderen Bereich 80 cm, im hinteren Bereich 1,70 m tief.
Ich würde gerne Kois einsetzen. Hier stellt sich die Frage:
 - Kaufe ich bei einem örtlichen Händler ( kennt einer einen im Raum Dortmund )
 - Kaufe ich bei einem Internet-Händler 
 - Kaufe ich hier im Forum bei Mitgliedern.

Wie ist Eure Erfahrung. Was wäre am Günstigsten bzw. am Besten?

Außerdem würde mich interessieren, was Ihr von Koi-Mitimport haltet ?

ca. 250 Kois 5-7 cm A-Qualität - für 499,- €

Ich freue mich auf Eure Antworten.

Gruß

MadDog


----------



## Testpilot (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Koi-Kauf*

Du weißt aber schon das Koi auch wachsen und einen ordentlichen Dreck machen, was zum Teufel willst denn mit 250 Stück anfangen??????????
Verkaufen? Was machst Du denn wenn die keiner haben will oder es länger dauert als geplant? Hast Du eine ensprechende Filteranlage?

1. Wenn Du den Teich grade baust dann mach den min. bei einem Koiteich Zwei Meter tief.
2. Kaufe die Fische am besten bei einem vor Ort  ansässigem Händler. Grade letztens hat ein Koi Besitzer in einem anderem Forum sein Leid geklagt da die vom Ihm gekauften  Fische beim Transport Schaden genommen hatten und da kostete 1 Fisch um die 500 Euro, und was machst Du dann in einem solchen Fall, die Fische zurückschicken, Annahme verweigern??
3. Vor Ort kannst Du die Fische besichtigen und auf Auffälligkeiten hin beobachten, Stichwort __ Parasiten.
4. Du hast immer einen Ansprechpartner vor Ort wenn etwas mit den Fischen sein sollte.
5. Ein guter Händler bescheinigt Dir eine KHV Untersuchung. Ob das bei Importen auch so ist? Bleibt zumindest ein Restrisiko, daß der vor Ort ansässige Händler sicherlich nicht eingeht.

Ich würde das Risiko nicht eingehen und lieber vor Ort kaufen.

Im dortmunder Raum kenn ich micht nicht aus aber wenn Du bei Google "koi + dortmund" tippelst wird Dir sicherlich geholfen


----------



## MadDog (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Koi-Kauf*

Danke für deine Tips,
ich bin mir noch nicht ganz im klaren, was ich genau machen soll. 
War nur eine Überlegung, da ich nicht weiß, ob alle überleben oder nicht.
In meinem alten Teich hatte ich relativ hohe Verluste durch __ Reiher und Katzen,

Dieses habe ich jetzt hoffentlich abgestellt.

Gruß

MadDog


----------



## Testpilot (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Koi-Kauf*

Dafür gibt es Elektrozäune :smoki


----------



## Schnupsi (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Koi-Kauf*



MadDog schrieb:


> ca. 250 Kois 5-7 cm A-Qualität



Hallo MadDog,

solche kleine Würstchen werden normalerweise nicht exportiert. 

Gruss,
Schnupsi


----------

